# TMC GroBeam 1000 for 60ltr Tank



## Stu72 (13 Oct 2011)

OK, I'm liking the look of these. Currently have 2 T5's in a Hagen Glo T5HO system, but considering upgrading to LED
for power and style.

Anyone got one of these and growing plants well? Should I bother?


----------



## Radik (13 Oct 2011)

Sure, just search through forum


----------



## sanj (17 Oct 2011)

I have not used the tile, but the grow beam strip lights. Some others have grown plants with tiles with good success.


----------



## viktorlantos (17 Oct 2011)

One tile may will be not enough for a 60 liter if the tank is 60cm wide. I guess then on the sides you will not have nice lighting.

On this size George used 2 tile which is too much, but you get equal power on all sides in the tank.
I did that too on my tank with amazing result.

This tank is a 45P one using 1x1000 tile and the plants goes awesome under that.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... otostream/

So the tuth is somewhere on the middle.


----------



## Stu72 (31 Oct 2011)

Thanks for the info and link Viktorlantos, some good advice. My tank is 24'' witdth, 12"depth, 15" Height.

I did think of the TMC Grobeam 500, double lights. ight give a better all over light?

Amazing images of Green Aqua showroom - whats your secret on the massive 'Cuba' Tank?


----------



## Radik (31 Oct 2011)

I have 2x grobeam 500 on 80 liter. Tank is wide 37.5cm, long 60cm and I am considering 3rd tile only for better spread as light hungry plants from backgroudd are leaning forward too much. Or I will just up it much higher. But for 30cm wide tank 2 should be fine. 2 grobeam 1000 is too much you will need dimmer but you get will get perfect spread.


----------

